

Character Animator's Animated Pitch for a job at Pixar - shashashasha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-1yH8_tYiA

======
tzs
That was good--until he got to the end and went with white end titles over a
sky full of white clouds, making them hard to read. Ending your pitch on an
elementary mistake is probably not the best approach.

